# How Long Does Xanax Last



## gk0820

I am currently taking 50mg zoloft per day and xanax as needed. The zoloft has helped a lot with my SA. However, tomorrow I have a do a presentation at work for about 25 people and I have to do a training class for an additional 30 people I don't feel nervous, I guess from the zoloft. I do plan to take two .25 zanax about 1/2 hour before the presentation. Do you think this is enough time to make me totally relax and keep me relax through the two hours. My doctor recommends one .25 xanax as needed. I don't want to get nervous and look weird.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

.5 of xanax may do nothing for you, BUT it could potentially last 4 or so hours. .5 is a miniscule dose, your doctor is a jerk for providing .25.


----------



## silverleaf

I got a question regarding xanax too, I'm just gonna ask here instead of making a new thread.. Let's say a person with SA wants to be a vocalist in a band, but is too shy, will xanax take away that self-consciousness?


----------



## UltraShy

silverleaf said:


> I got a question regarding xanax too, I'm just gonna ask here instead of making a new thread.. Let's say a person with SA wants to be a vocalist in a band, but is too shy, will xanax take away that self-consciousness?


Impossible to answer as everyone is different, with different amounts of anxiety and different responses to meds. Xanax, for most, is not a magic pill that turns the ultimate introvert into the most extroverted lead singer.


----------



## guitarik

As many have said,"the pills won't give you the skills".


----------



## arthur56

xanax will help with singing, a beta blocker med such as inderal also helps
you will need to experiment to find the dose that suits you

xanax is a short acting benzo about 2 to 4 hours for most of us
with singing, breathing is very important, make sure you get plenty of deep breaths and avoid shallow panting
practise the singing and breathing when driving the car
when taken by mouth it works after about 30 minutes, quicker if disolved under the tongue
see sublimgually on the net


----------



## Thunder

> xanax will help with singing


There isn't enough xanax in the world to help me with singing.


----------



## Becky

Thunder said:


> xanax will help with singing
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't enough xanax in the world to help me with singing.
Click to expand...

 :lol


----------



## jealibeanz

I don't think .25 mg is a joke for everyone, especially if you only take it occassionally. When I took my first .25mg, it hit me hard and I slept for hours! Now I usually take .5mg at a time, but that still can knock me out, like it has been lately. If I'm not extremely tired, then it just relieves the anxiety, but I have to be aware of my energy and anxiety levels before taking a tablet.


----------



## tyger6425

*.5 can be enough for infrequent users*

I don't know much about all these meds but I've taken .5 Xanax maybe 20 times in this last 9 months and it didn't effect me much. However I took 2 last night and it messed me up! Super tired, drowsy(not sick), and didn't sleep as good as usual. If I don't drink coffee at night I sleep great but with these I woke up a bunch of times and very confused. And this morning(12hrs later) I'm still not recovered. As if I drank too much last night and its still not out of my system. So beware if u haven't tried 2 before. I wouldn't try it for the first time for an event such as speaking in public or something u need to be concentrated for. Also I didn't eat much last night so that could have been the cause for making it more extreme


----------



## metamorphosis

> *Anxiety Disorders and Transient Symptoms of Anxiety*
> Treatment for patients with anxiety should be initiated with a dose of 0.25 to 0.5 mg given three times daily. The dose may be increased to achieve a maximum therapeutic effect, at intervals of 3 to 4 days, to a maximum daily dose of 4 mg, given in divided doses. The lowest possible effective dose should be employed and the need for continued treatment reassessed frequently. The risk of dependence may increase with dose and duration of treatment.
> In all patients, dosage should be reduced gradually when discontinuing therapy or when decreasing the daily dosage. Although there are no systematically collected data to support a specific discontinuation schedule, it is suggested that the daily dosage be decreased by no more than 0.5 mg every 3 days. Some patients may require an even slower dosage reduction.





> *Panic Disorder*
> The successful treatment of many panic disorder patients has required the use of XANAX at doses greater than 4 mg daily. In controlled trials conducted to establish the efficacy of XANAX in panic disorder, doses in the range of 1 to 10 mg daily were used. The mean dosage employed was approximately 5 to 6 mg daily. Among the approximately 1700 patients participating in the panic disorder development program, about 300 received XANAX in dosages of greater than 7 mg/day, including approximately 100 patients who received maximum dosages of greater than 9 mg/day. Occasional patients required as much as 10 mg a day to achieve a successful response.


http://www.rxlist.com/xanax-drug/indications-dosage.htm

You are on a very low dose of Xanax. Is your pdoc planning on titrating up slowly?

The link and quote below concerns the time of onset of actions. Which is extremely fast and the peak effects.



> Alprazolam has a fast onset of action and symptomatic relief. Ninety percent of peak benefits are achieved within the first hour (although onset may begin at 8-25 minutes of ingestion) of using either preparation for panic disorder, and full peak benefits are achieved in 1.5 and 1.6 hours respectively.[6][7] Peak benefits achieved for generalized anxiety disorder (GAD) may take up to a week.[8][9] Tolerance to the anxiolytic/antipanic effects is controversial with some authoritative sources reporting the development of tolerance,[10] and others reporting no development of tolerance;[3][11] tolerance will however, develop to the sedative effects within a couple of days.[11] Withdrawal symptoms or rebound symptoms may occur after ceasing treatment abruptly following a few weeks or longer of steady dosing, and may necessitate a gradual dose reduction.[8][12]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alprazolam

Xanax peak plasma levels are between 1-2 hrs. It's half-life is between 9-20hrs. Depending on your metabolism, other medications you are using and many possible other factors.


----------



## irishlax35

Be careful when taking Xanax in a public speaking setting because your speach can become very messed up and people will have a very hard time understanding you, and it will be very obvious that your are on some type of drugs. Belive me I know from experience and have been in trouble with the police just because of hoe the xanax has effected my speech. I thought that I was talking fine but it was clear to all around that I was on a drug prescription or not. Just passing my experience on. a .5 dose is really small but be caefull when you get into the 1 to 1.5 mg. Good luck


----------



## Cletis

Xanax is a mild benzo and .5 mg is the standard dose. It usually takes effect about 20 minutes after you take it (possibly longer on a full stomach) and will last about 8 hours.

Beta Blockers are good for "stage fright" as they block the physical responses to adrenaline, however, they won't calm your mind like a benzo will. So, I'd say experiment with the Xanax and find a dose that works for you. Then take that dose about 45 minutes or so before your presentation.


----------



## SomniferumPapi

not long enough.


----------

